# Very dirty test



## ziutek (Jul 29, 2009)

no comment


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

where had that been to get that dirty? Under the sea? Great results though :thumbs:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

What did you use??


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Let me guess, smoker?


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

wow what prooduct / tool did you use?


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Oh smoker's car! My whole house looked like that. Ripped everything out to get rid of it. Not pleasant cleaning that above your head is it?


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

Another reason why i will never, and have never had any urge what so ever to smoke.

It really is absolutley discusting.

Great work though. Cant believe the 50/50


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

TMM said:


> Let me guess, smoker?


Probably more than one! :doublesho


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Great results there. Shows the best reason of why not to smoke


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing turn around!


----------



## kuzaweed (Oct 14, 2009)

what products did you use 2 clean the smoke pit ?? 
LOL!


----------



## ziutek (Jul 29, 2009)

For this cleaning squalor, I have used product app, but exactly APP INNER Cleaner

this http://app.com.pl/products/?grid=40&gridn=7&prid=253 :thumb:


----------



## Miholl (May 27, 2009)

Whith what tool did u used the cleaner

Its amazing resoult...

Tell us a little bit about what tehnique did u use and how long did you remowe it

Tnx 

Cheers Miholl


----------



## ziutek (Jul 29, 2009)

Miholl said:


> Whith what tool did u used the cleaner
> 
> Its amazing resoult...
> 
> ...


I have used brush for hands, vacuum cleaner laundering, and it has carried away hours time 3-4 me near


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What materials are you cleaning there? Looks like a combination of plastic and fabric?

Surely painstaking work doing that overhead, but your results are brilliant. Well done.


----------



## quik5i1ver (Oct 14, 2009)

That is revolting! - what a turn around!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats an amzing difference.....just goes to show what smokers lungs get to look like, and they cant be cleaned!!

Ive done a few smokers cars in the past, really dreadul to do, one i had to clean the glass about 6 times and still it wasnt 100%, terrible!


----------



## ziutek (Jul 29, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> What materials are you cleaning there? Looks like a combination of plastic and fabric?


Car has proceeded thorough renovation, but I did not make taken off from lack of time more, everything from polishing, for exact cleaning interior. Car it station wagon skoda felicia.

Apologize for errors slightly know english


----------



## Emek (Jun 17, 2009)

Ziutek ostry syf był, jak mozna tak zapuścić... wygląda jak by auto było po powodzi  pozdr.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

all i can say is WOW,and of course well done


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Now that's dirty! Imagine what smokers do to the environment. I said it before and will say it again - smoker's should pay global warming tax! Yes, just double the price on cigarettes...That's should help fill the budget...remember, NOBODY has a gun to their head and tells them to smoke, it is their own will...


----------



## big shamone (Oct 9, 2009)

What a difference,good job


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Whoa! That's very impressive.

"vacuum cleaner laundering" a wet and dry vac? 

Need to know more :thumb:


----------



## ziutek (Jul 29, 2009)

Jim W said:


> "vacuum cleaner laundering" a wet and dry vac?


For dusting water popular laundering Kärcher, walked it about it it?


----------

